# My first cold smoked salmon in my Big Green Egg



## hud52 (Oct 6, 2014)

As I just bought an A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker, I wanted to try cold smoking the Coho (silvers to those below the border) I caught last Thursday.  I used the recipe from: http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?103-The-Best-Smoked-LOX-Style-Salmon





I brined the 12 lbs of coho for (8 hours), wet brined it (8 hours), refreshed it (35 minutes), air dried it (2 hours), then smoked it for 2 hours. First time trying this recipe, but it worked out really well.......As I couldn't find Alder pellets, I used a combination of Apple pellets and Alder wood chips in my A-Maze-N smoker box. To ensure the temperature didn't go above 75 degrees farenheit I put a pan of ice in the Big Green Egg and used my temperature probe.


Smoked the fish in the Egg for two hours and just had a very tasty noon hour snack of cold smoked salmon on crackers with cream cheese and capers! Awesome!













20141006_054934.jpg



__ hud52
__ Oct 6, 2014






















20141006_073246.jpg



__ hud52
__ Oct 6, 2014






















20141006_075223.jpg



__ hud52
__ Oct 6, 2014






















20141006_075650.jpg



__ hud52
__ Oct 6, 2014






















20141006_101305.jpg



__ hud52
__ Oct 6, 2014






















20141006_113636.jpg



__ hud52
__ Oct 6, 2014






















20141006_114824.jpg



__ hud52
__ Oct 6, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 6, 2014)

Tasty looking Coho! Nice Smoke!


----------



## themule69 (Oct 6, 2014)

MY T FINE!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mark66 (Oct 6, 2014)

So you made lox. Looks good. I just made mine and now it's in the fridge overnight. I used this recipe.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87043/making-lox-a-picture-guide


----------



## cmayna (Oct 6, 2014)

I like Lox a lot


----------



## driedstick (Oct 13, 2014)

That looks great, nice job with a good color. Also congrats on the pellet smoker you will love it for cheese and all other kinds of cold smokes you will do. 

DS


----------



## hud52 (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks driedstick.  I took a couple of pieces of the salmon to a dinner for 6 last Friday evening  and it was all consumed in record time, not a shred left.  I guess they like it.  I'll be making some more this week.  Can't wait to start smoking cheese now I have the right tools to do so.


----------



## turick (Oct 20, 2014)

Looks great hud!  Unless they ran out, you can order alder pellets from a-maze-n.


----------

